

How I sped up Beanstalk’s test suite by 5x - alexknowshtml
http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/18011400650/how-i-sped-up-beanstalk-s-test-suite-by-5x

======
gregbair
So, basically, the guy screws up in the first place by not using mock objects,
then claims a 5x speedup because he switches to some weird gem that runs
things in a transaction?

If he would've just used mocks in the first place, he wouldn't need to waste
time trying to cut it down to five minutes.

